# Trevor Ariza?



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm a Knicks fan and I've been a big Trevor Ariza fan while he was in New York. I know he was throw in part of the Francis-Penny package, but I want to know what you guys think of him. I feel he has a lot of potential and could become a big star in the future, but I just want to see how fans over here feel about him.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

being from the University of Oregon, I saw Ariza play in his one year with UCLA. And I wasn't impressed from what I saw and laughed when he declared after one year, and laughed again when he dropped to the 2nd round. I don't think he'll ever be a star in the league though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't think he'll be a star certainly but I think he can be a good player. He played very good at first for the Knicks when he got playing time. I think he could be a good bench player and maybe a decent starter in the right situation.

I have no idea why he isn't playing at all in Orlando. I would think the direction this team is going he'd get minutes over Stacey Augmon. I didn't realize he was so young at apparently only 20 yrs old right now. Orlando has really stockpiled some good young talent to work with.


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

I bet he is traded or they dont resign him. For some reason I think Brian Hill doesn't like the kid, why the hell is Stacy getting so many minutes?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The guy can't shoot, but I think shooting is something you can work on. He's a big finisher on dunks and all, and is a good penetrator. He has worked on his dribble a bit, but I think he has a great future ahead of him. He plays the passing lanes well and has a nice body (not gay). At 6'9", and like 220, he reminds me so much of Tracy (Don't scream at me for this one), but yeah, I'm just hoping he becomes the next best thing. I think Orlando's very under the radar when you look at it's talent, but this team has got to be one of the youngest teams with talent in the league along with Toronto and New York.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> The guy can't shoot, but I think shooting is something you can work on. He's a big finisher on dunks and all, and is a good penetrator. He has worked on his dribble a bit, but I think he has a great future ahead of him. He plays the passing lanes well and has a nice body (not gay). At 6'9", and like 220, he reminds me so much of Tracy (Don't scream at me for this one), but yeah, I'm just hoping he becomes the next best thing. I think Orlando's very under the radar when you look at it's talent, but this team has got to be one of the youngest teams with talent in the league along with Toronto and *New York*.


..


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

How is Stacey Augmon still in the league? Is his contract expiring or something? I mean, I'm in favour of having veterans on the team to come off the bench but he's like 1000 years old now.

Back on topic: is Ariza really any good? Or is he just a flash in the pan? He didn't seem that good in college (of course, I only saw him play once and that was because there were no other games on).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

He got some first half playing time tonight. Didn't look too bad. He appeared clearly a little lost on offense but made some nice defensive plays. He had a real nice pass to Darko that Darko fumbled away otherwise it would have been a dunk. 

I think as long as Ariza is on the court with a shooter on the wing he could be valuable. But having him and DeShawn on the court together would be a no-no.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

How about his game tonight 11 points and 11 boards. Nasty. Wow, Orlando has been robbing talent like crazy this year. Good moves guys, good moves. I think Trevor should replace DeShawn at the 2 guard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

If he can learn to hit just a few jumpshots he could be our starting SF in a year or two as long as we don't get a shot at drafting Morrison or Gay.

He's showing real nice rebounding, pretty good defense, and he's attacking the basket which this team tends to forget about. At 20 yrs old, he's a real steal. He's having more of an impact for Orlando than Steve-O is in NY that's for sure. Not to mention the 14 mil in capspace clearing we'll be getting.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I hope he becomes the next McGrady minus the bored attitude.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I hope he becomes the next McGrady minus the bored attitude.


And the crazy eyes.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

And the weird vein sticking out of his arm/shoulder.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

check back the other threads right after the francis trade, 4-5games in, i was on this board asking why orlando has **** a ****ty coach who wasn't playing trevor ariza.

he's a skinny dude, but he's got huge hops, and posterized many players, in only his 2nd year, he can be a good all around player with above avg. d.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

12 boards 13 points last night with 2 dimes and 2 steals


----------

